# whats best food for a growing kitten



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi i have just rescued a kitten i have never owned a kitten or cat before as i have dogs.I would like to know what would be the best kitten food for her as there is so many on the market any suggestions would be great thanks


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Firstly, welcome to the board and well done for rescuing the kitten. 

The answer to your question to some extent depends on the age of the kitten. For babies between 4 weeks and 7 weeks, I give mine a mixture of things:

Royal Canine Babycat
Natures Menu Kitten pouches - this is a pate like mixture and very easy for tiny mouths. 

Royal Canin sell a Kitten kibble too for kittens aged up to 9 months, then they go onto adult food.

My own cats will eat some cooked meats chopped up finely. 

Am sure others will be able to suggest more options.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*Welcome to the forum  
my kittens have Royal Canin and james Wellbeloved dry and whiskers kitten wet, hope this helps but im sure others will come along and say whats best for their furbabies  *


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi and Welcome

You will probably get a million different answers to that question  I think the best you can give them is a raw diet. Other than that a mix of good quality wet with a high % of meat content such as hi life, natures menu, applaws, almo nature (Pet Supplies, Pet Food, and Pet Products on Sale Now at zooplus.co.uk is a good place for high quality wet foods) and raw and cooked meat and cooked fish and you should have all your bases covered.

If you look in the Health and Nutrition section there are quite a few threads about diet and the best foods to go for.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

sometimes kitten food can be quite rich but see which suits her. also fresh water no milk.... also boiled chicken and fish they like. but mine have royal canin kitten and royal canin sensitive 33 biscuits. natures menu and felix kitten.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

weldone on rescuing the kitten also i would tend to avoid go cat or whiskas biscuits, made mine puke and have the runs!:yikes:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I would agree with Rottiesloveragdolls, whiska's wet food and James Wellbeloved dry, but it can be a bit of a trial and error untill you find the best one or two for youre kitten.
and a big welcome to the forum Lilly, good luck and best wishes..................chris.


----------



## Animalmad (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello,

I have 4 kittens and at the moment they are all on Whiskers dried and whiskers packets - both kitten. The reason being that they all seem to be doing really well on it. Their poo is firm and their coats are lovely and glossy...

HOWEVER!

My vet went to an anonymous meeting with many other vets and they were asked their opinions on the best and worst cat foods. All of them said that they had seen more unhappy cats on whiskers than any other.

It turns out that it was in fact whiskers who had set up the meeting - they werent too happy!

As soon as they go onto adult food I will be taking them off whiskers but as I have 4 it is the cheapest option as all of the other brands can only be bought in small quantities and not in bulk. 

Good luck finding one!


----------



## Animalmad (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh I forgot to say, makle sure whichever you decide on is easily accessible!!:thumbup:


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

thanks for the replys i only got her last night a sorry little thing i found her on field i walk the dogs all wet and cold she is round about 6-7 weeks she was starving i gave her a little chicken i had boiled for the dogs and ate all that and a little water that she drank.I will try whiskers kitten food i think she will eat anything at the minute as she is so hungry i have just fell in love with her and 1 of my japanese shiba inus loves her licking her face


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi there 

I tried my kittens on everything going! The food they love the most (and are thriving from) is RAW! :smile5:

I give them RC persian kitten mixed with JWB dry, and then raw mince, chicken, lamb and turkey which i get from our local farm shop, portion up and freeze! it last ages and is cheaper than wet food i find. I've recently had a very poorly kitten who lost so much weight and didnt grow for weeks, i started to feed him raw mince when he was ill and he has now put on 1kg!! Brilliant!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Good on you for taking her home, if its possible you can give him a permanent home im sure he will repay you in love and kindness. good luck............chris.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

aaawwww - let us know how things go. Sounds as if your dogs are very good natured.


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

hiya have just been and got whiskers kitten food and she loves it my shibas are very cat like so hopefully they will get on [fingers crossed] also can you reccomened a good wormer and also what age is best to worm her as she is a little pot bellied thanks


----------



## cindyt812 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi - just thought I mention this to you guys and I'm not pushing our website I promise, those who do use Natures Menu Kitten - its will be on special offer, 16 pouches for price of 12 - Pet Supplies: Natures Menu - Kitten Pouches Chicken X 12 100g + 4 Free, Natures Menu Cat Food</.

Only passing this on to you I've been given some great advise from this site


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

if i had a kitten i would feed the on Royal canin baby cat/kitten x


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

My pregnant queens and the ones that have given birth and the youngsters all have Royal Canin Babycat, it has extra stuff in there for the mums as well  However if you have a Lidl, in their frozen section they have a plain white fish, it is either pollock or the other one that I cant remember right now, pmsl 

Anyway if you boil it down the cats bloomin love it and it is so good for them, Victor attacks it! it also gives them good solid poos!


----------



## lillymai08 (Oct 25, 2008)

hi she has been on whiskers kitten and boy has she sprouted up her coat is lovely she has good poos.first time kitty owner and what a joy she is purring all the time loves cuddles and loves to be with you.How any body can just leave her outside i am so glad i found her :


----------

